# RD and African Pike live together?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Rd is 6" and the pike is 6" can they live in peace or would there be some fighting?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well I don't have experiance with either, but as far as I know RD are pretty aggressive and will not live with other fish.

I think this is a bad idea


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Greatly depends on tank size. What size tank were you planning on putting them in?

Mark


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

there both very mean species..i don't think it will work out..they will fight till the end ..pretty good fight fight tho...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thePACK said:


> there both very mean species..i don't think it will work out..they will fight till the end ..pretty good fight fight tho...


 thats what im thinkin rd's are bastards


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Rd is 6" and the pike is 6" can they live in peace or would there be some fighting?


how big is the tank? If its 120+, then I'd say it'll work. If not, theres going to be two very unhappy fish and eventually the pike could get killed


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

What the Hell is an RD? 
sometimes it does help to explain shorthand to those not as
enlightened, using straight scientific names would be Helpfull
that way we all understand what is being talked about here.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Red Devil


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> What the Hell is an RD?
> sometimes it does help to explain shorthand to those not as
> enlightened, using straight scientific names would be Helpfull
> that way we all understand what is being talked about here.


 well please feel free to ask, but most people here are from preditory sites and have read loads about Red Devils.

but I personally like to have pics and not just names so here is a RD

















_Amphilophus labiatus_ - Red devil cichlid

you can vote for this pic in the non-piranha POTM here


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Pics work







even better than names


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

my bad, I thought u knew cichlid basics or I would have sent one too, sorry :sad:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I'm very familier with cichlids, if you say Amphilophus labiatus 
I know what is being spoken about, for that matter Red Devil,
I know the fish, RD could be anything, that would be like me just putting,
RPC18 in a post expecting all here to understand what I'm talking about,
I can easily do this in E-mails to others that know what fish I'm talking about,
I could never here, I'm sure none, but maybe a couple of you would understand
RPC18 and what I talking about, 
if you hope to have an exchange of info, it helps to be on the
same page, some such as me are not P-net or other Predatory fish forum
regulars, Nor care to be regulars on them,

I do have Experiance with Hepsetus odoe, the fish commnly known as the African pike
which is why I read this in the first place, I get African Pike, so will many others, 
Clicking and reading this I can not give my thoughts or experience Based on, will
it live with an RD, when as far as I'm concerned RD is Research and Devolpment,

To anwser the Question Now that RD has been identified:

Hell no that would not work
The African "pike" is actually quite delicate and easily prone to fungal infections,
they have very delicate skin and should not be roughly handled,
they also tend to be quite skittish, I would not put one with a Red Devil,
The Red devil would likly rip it to pieces, or kill it through harassment,
African "Pikes" are not a territorial fish at all, in the wild they are mostly an open
water ambush predator, they will not defend a territory like the Red Devil,
contrary to their toothy grin They are pussys when it comes to being 
aggressive, they chose flight over fight, and do not exibit any form of
aggressive behavior beyond siezing prey they can eat, They are a perfect
midwater predator, much like our native Esox species here in the states,
Quite a Facinating fish to keep, best keep alone though due to restrictions
in care.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

again another great post























as for RPC18 - is it a killifish?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> again another great post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 great post poly whateever lol


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Innes,
RPC 18
Aphysemion ogonese aka "A. pyrophore"

there are several varietys, the true variety is refered to as RPC 78/18, 
most all killie keepers though know
RPC 18 as being synonomus with the "Pyrophore type" A. ogoense species

good link is below
Killifish of West Africa


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dont u just love how evrybody on this site helps each other out and how much some people know








dam this is a great site

dont forget to vote


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Innes,
> RPC 18
> Aphysemion ogonese aka "A. pyrophore"
> 
> ...


 woo-hoo I got it right









and nice plug death in numbers


----------

